# Thanks for the Sock Sweater Instructions!!



## Chihuahua Mom

This is my first time making a sock sweater! I think it turned out perfect! LOL


----------



## LDMomma

That's so cute! Where can I find the instructions?


----------



## Delice

OOOoooo! I'd love the instructions too! that is adorable!


----------



## Chihuahua Mom

Thanks Y'all! I found the instructions under the category "Chihuahua Crafts".


----------



## cathy lynn

I use sock sweaters on both my new 9 week old chis. They are the perfect fit.


----------



## Chihuahua Mom

Chihuahua Mom said:


> Thanks Y'all! I found the instructions under the category "Chihuahua Crafts".


Found these instructions:

Make: Online : HOW TO - Make a dog sweater from a sock

Hope they help!


----------



## miasowner

So cute... I love the colors.


----------



## MakNLFi

Hehehe that's too cute! I think Chloe might be a tiny bit big to wear one of those though. I do have some socks just like the ones you made your babies sweater out of, except I wear them myself. I'll have to pratice with an old pair first!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Awwwwwwwwwww..........How cute is that? I love the colors. Your chi baby is adorable.


----------



## Chihuahua Mom

Thanks ya'll! I just wish she'd stay this little for a while! LOL


----------

